# How do you want to open this file popup



## Julie Frances (Dec 26, 2007)

How do you want to open this file pops up randomly without me doing anything. My computer is Windows 8.1 and i use Firefox 38.0.5. Any clues?:smile:


----------



## Masterchiefxx17 (Feb 27, 2010)

A file is trying to open, not being funny, but serious. Most likely a program attempting to launch an unknown file extension.

Select IE, see what is displayed or open.


----------



## Julie Frances (Dec 26, 2007)

Masterchiefxx17 said:


> A file is trying to open, not being funny, but serious. Most likely a program attempting to launch an unknown file extension.
> 
> Select IE, see what is displayed or open.


Thank You, it only happens on first start up in the morning, i`d have to wait until tomorrow morning to try out IE, unless there`s a way to make it popup right now? Do you know if that can be done now?:smile:


----------



## Masterchiefxx17 (Feb 27, 2010)

If its happening on Start up, you can get a good idea to see what programs are starting by looking at Task Manager, then select the Startup tab.


----------



## Julie Frances (Dec 26, 2007)

Masterchiefxx17 said:


> If its happening on Start up, you can get a good idea to see what programs are starting by looking at Task Manager, then select the Startup tab.


There`s 2 *Avira* in startup, don`t know why, so i disabled one to see if that is the problem. The bottom one has a little white arrow on the left of it.:smile:


----------



## Masterchiefxx17 (Feb 27, 2010)

Avira will be the antivirus on your system. Restarting will quickly inform you of whether it was fixed.


----------



## bogdan001 (Nov 13, 2015)

Hello,

Thank you for being here for support.

I, however have the same issue described here only that mine appears once in every ~20 minutes.

The computer was scanned with adwcleaner, trojan remover, avira antivirus (which is running), malwarebytes and eset online tool.

They found some malware but I removed them. The popup still persists.

The first time it asked for a file that was located in D:games/worms. I tried to open it with Notepad and then it asked me to create the file at that address. I created an empty file but then it required it again. I deleted the game and the folder which oddly asked me for admin permissions to delete it. Then, when the popup appeared again, if I tried to open the potential file, notepad asked if I want to create a .txt file on desktop. I created also that file and then, it looks like in the attachment, where the "system cannot find the path specified" and then, if I click ok and save, it will save it on desktop.

Same will happen if you replicate the popup by using in cmd: %windir%/system32/openwith.exe "%1".

Do you by chance have any idea how to identify which program calls for openwith.exe and what is the unknown address or the file type/name?

Kind regards,
Bogdan


----------



## Julie Frances (Dec 26, 2007)

bogdan001 said:


> Hello,
> 
> Thank you for being here for support.
> 
> ...


I haven`t found what`s causing it. it mainly occurs when i first boot up in the morning and i`m not trying to open a file.:grin:


----------



## bogdan001 (Nov 13, 2015)

Great, thanks for replying. I will continue the searches and post if I have some discoveries.

Have a good weekend!


----------



## bogdan001 (Nov 13, 2015)

Hi,

I fixed it for my case... It was an event placed by someone in the task scheduler. So, you can check also for some tasks that should not be there and they repeat indefinitely. Tasks which try to open perhaps a file that does not exist anymore.

Regards,
Bogdan


----------

